# قاموس مصطلحات



## مهندس بغداد (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء من اخوتنا المهندسين الاكارم التفضل علينا بقاموس انكليزي لمصطلحات المعادن
او ملف يحوي اسماء المعادن والخامات والمركبات مثل ...البوكسايت , خامات الحديد السرئية , السحنات الفتاتية والايوسين والبالوسين وغيرها
فانا مهندس كهرباء وهذه اول مره ادخل هذا القسم..واحتاج اسامي للخامات والمعادن باللغة الانكليزية

وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------

